# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновления >  Обновления на Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0

## Mulex

Доброго времени суток, помогите найти обновления на "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0" последняя версия (3.0.52.36).

----------


## avm3110

> Доброго времени суток, помогите найти обновления на "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0" последняя версия (3.0.52.36).


А тут смотрел?  https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page163

----------


## Mavik

Нашли?

----------


## aka_sin

Люди добрые, а кто подскажет, где можно найти патчи к обновлениям ?

----------


## Konor18

> Люди добрые, а кто подскажет, где можно найти патчи к обновлениям ?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post600549

здесь ищите

----------


## Veta K

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста патчами (исправлениями) для Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП (3.0.98.11)

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста патчами (исправлениями) для Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП (3.0.98.11)


https://dropmefiles.com/qdp4J - архив с патчами и файл с описанием патчей

----------

Veta K (23.08.2021)

----------


## Julia95

Добрый день!
Обновляли конфигурации 1С ЗУП 8.3, установили в неправильной последовательности обновления, последнее 3.1.14.615 (т.е. шли последовательно по нумерации 3.1.13... далее 3.1.14..). Старой базы (до обновлений) нет. Как можно все исправить? Может через файл _setup1c.zip либо cf.zip?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Обновляли конфигурации 1С ЗУП 8.3, установили в неправильной последовательности обновления, последнее 3.1.14.615 (т.е. шли последовательно по нумерации 3.1.13... далее 3.1.14..). Старой базы (до обновлений) нет. Как можно все исправить? Может через файл _setup1c.zip либо cf.zip?


Что нужно исправить? Какая у вас сейчас версия конфигурации? На какую вы хотите перейти?

----------


## Julia95

Сейчас версия 3.1.14.61

----------


## Julia95

> Что нужно исправить? Какая у вас сейчас версия конфигурации? На какую вы хотите перейти?



Сейчас версия 3.1.14.615, а нужно перейти на последнюю 3.1.18.189. версии конфигураций 3.1.15-3.1.17 не были установлены

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Сейчас версия 3.1.14.615, а нужно перейти на последнюю 3.1.18.189. версии конфигураций 3.1.15-3.1.17 не были установлены


С версии 3.1.14.615 можно сразу перейти на версию 3.1.18.151, которую затем обновить до последней. 3.1.15-3.1.17 устанавливать не нужно.
С сайта https://releases.1c.ru/:



> Порядок обновления конфигураций версий 3.1.18.119, 3.1.18.120, 3.1.18.121, 3.1.14.615 на версию 3.1.18.151

----------


## Julia95

> С версии 3.1.14.615 можно сразу перейти на версию 3.1.18.151, которую затем обновить до последней. 3.1.15-3.1.17 устанавливать не нужно.
> С сайта https://releases.1c.ru/:


Мы работает без ИТС поддержки. А ничего страшного, что пропущен ряд обновлений с 3.1.15 по 3.1.17? Могут ли отчеты не обновится, т.к. обновление было, как раз в тех релизах, к-е не были установлены?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Мы работает без ИТС поддержки. А ничего страшного, что пропущен ряд обновлений с 3.1.15 по 3.1.17? Могут ли отчеты не обновится, т.к. обновление было, как раз в тех релизах, к-е не были установлены?


Вот что пишет 1С




> Уважаемые пользователи версии 3.1.14!
> Обратите внимание на то, что очередной версией длительного сопровождения будет 3.1.18.
> Выпуск её запланирован на Июнь 2021 г.
> Рекомендуем перейти с версии 3.1.14 на версию 3.1.18 в период до сентября 2021 г., чтобы сохранить возможность получения обновлений.


Поскольку в преемственности указан прямой переход с 3.1.14 на 3.1.18, то промежуточные версии не нужны. Имейте ввиду:
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" предназначена для использования с версиями технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1289.

----------


## Julia95

> Вот что пишет 1С
> 
> 
> Поскольку в преемственности указан прямой переход с 3.1.14 на 3.1.18, то промежуточные версии не нужны. Имейте ввиду:
> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" предназначена для использования с версиями технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1289.


У нас версия платформы 8.3.18.1334. Значит подходит и можно переходить на 3.1.18

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У нас версия платформы 8.3.18.1334. Значит подходит и можно переходить на 3.1.18


Да, приступайте!

----------

Julia95 (15.09.2021)

----------


## Veta K

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, если не трудно, патчами (исправлениями) для Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП (3.0.102.11)

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, если не трудно, патчами (исправлениями) для Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП (3.0.102.11)


https://dropmefiles.com/4U3TK

----------


## andreiamelyn

Всем привет! Ребят, есть у кого обновления на бухгалтерию 3.0 для Казахстана? Очень буду благодарен за ссылку))

----------


## andreiamelyn

> Всем привет! Ребят, есть у кого обновления на бухгалтерию 3.0 для Казахстана? Очень буду благодарен за ссылку))


Отвечу сам себе, но вдруг кому пригодится, то обновления я нашел и если надо могу кинуть ссылку, пишите в личку)

----------

Konor18 (20.12.2021)

----------


## vap16

Прошу помощь. есть выгрузка из базы 1с 8.3 корп 3.0.106. У меня корп не установлен. Надо скачать, создать чистую и загрузить то что есть. Нашла последнюю установку 3.0.106 в теме "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России", уже несколько раз скачивание обрывается. Но ссылку на установку конфиг свежее не могу найти.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Прошу помощь. есть выгрузка из базы 1с 8.3 корп 3.0.106....


Добрый день!
Вы сначала скажите в каком формате у вас выгрузка?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу помощь. есть выгрузка из базы 1с 8.3 корп 3.0.106. У меня корп не установлен. Надо скачать, создать чистую и загрузить то что есть. Нашла последнюю установку 3.0.106 в теме "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России", уже несколько раз скачивание обрывается. Но ссылку на установку конфиг свежее не могу найти.


 Если у вас есть файл выгрузки (dt), то создать чистую базу без конфигурации и в конфигураторе загрузить. Если выгрузили из облака, то ссылка на файл конфигурации 3.0.106.101 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hGSW/oGJFFYYzk
Создать базу из файла конфигурации  http://www.a-franch.ru/index.php/mod...anie-bazy-1s-8

----------

vap16 (27.05.2022)

----------


## vap16

у меня файл выгрузки (dt), не из облака.
т.е я создаю чистую базу например 1с 8.проф. и в неё загружаю мою выгрузку 1с.бух корп? 
в списке шаблонов у меня нет Корп.
спасибо попробую. 
ещё скачала здесь Конфигурационный файл (с расширением *.cf)

----------

